# New Vane From the Makers of Duravanes



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone visiting the ATA show, be sure to stop by *Booth 1709. * Bring your old broadhead vanes in with you and Duravanes will replace them with revolutionary *Fusion Vanes! * This deal is for the ATA show only so don't hold off!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cant wait to try them

pm sent


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*limit*

is there a limit on how many vanes we can trade


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

lol! I will send you some to trade for me!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I didn't know DuraVane was still in business, haven't seen them around here in years.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

What's the overall height of the vane?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Now they look great, how about some low profile shieldcuts for 3D


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I can tell you that I shot them most of the fall (under sworn secrecy, lol) and LOVE these vanes. I really believe that the Fusion is the new standard in broadhead stability and flight.

I am editing the first kill on video using the Fusion right now in fact and it will be shown in the Duravane ATA booth along with several other great hunts.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

:moviecorn


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

osiris said:


> Anyone visiting the ATA show, be sure to stop by *Booth 1709. * *Bring your old broadhead vanes *in with you and *Duravanes will replace them with revolutionary Fusion Vanes! * This deal is for the ATA show only so don't hold off!





MACHXKING said:


> *is there a limit* on how many vanes we can trade


I would think that if there was a limit it would have been posted. :dontknow:

I fletched with duravanes yrs ago but due to the blazer kraze I switched here at my shop. If I do not see anything different posted here then I take it we can exchange out our present inventory of blazers! 

This is definitely one way to get a dealers attention :thumbs_up


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

The folks from Norway are in the middle of traveling to the ATA show so we have not been able to talk about a limit. In regard to a full inventory trade... I think that's something you'd need to look at more realistically.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

osiris said:


> Anyone visiting the ATA show, be sure to stop by *Booth 1709. * Bring your old broadhead vanes in with you and Duravanes will replace them with revolutionary *Fusion Vanes! * This deal is for the ATA show only so don't hold off!


Well...I just counted out 204 misc 2" vanes I had laying around. will look forward to trying these out.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I can tell you that I shot them most of the fall (under sworn secrecy, lol) and LOVE these vanes. I really believe that the Fusion is the new standard in broadhead stability and flight.
> 
> I am editing the first kill on video using the Fusion right now in fact and it will be shown in the Duravane ATA booth along with several other great hunts.


I will be using them in Feb on my South TX hunt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> I will be using them in Feb on my South TX hunt.


Oh yeah? Well, I am using them on my FL hog hunt in two weeks.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I am using them on my FL hog hunt in two weeks.


I just shot a rabbit 3 minutes ago with mine:elf_moon::jksign:


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I can tell you that I shot them most of the fall (under sworn secrecy, lol) and LOVE these vanes. I really believe that the Fusion is the new standard in broadhead stability and flight.
> 
> I am editing the first kill on video using the Fusion right now in fact and it will be shown in the Duravane ATA booth along with several other great hunts.



how did you fletch them?.....helical or off set with a straight clamp?....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Fletched mine right helical with an Arizona EZ fletcher.


----------



## bowhound (Aug 27, 2004)

*Vanes*

When will these vanes be available to the public?


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Oct 26, 2008)

*what is the height???*



Hemingway said:


> What's the overall height of the vane?


+ 1

no mention on the web site


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like 9/16" max height by a quick measurement. Also, they are available to the public now.


----------



## bowhound (Aug 27, 2004)

*Dealers?*

Robin, where are you finding them?


----------



## solutions (Feb 4, 2007)

I cant figure out how to buy them on their website. Any ideas how to buy some?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think they have them on their online store just yet, but dealers are beginning to stock them, and I am sure as soon as the ATA is over with, they will be put on the Duravane site as well.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well...I just counted out 204 misc 2" vanes I had laying around. will look forward to trying these out.


With 204 of them hopefully you'll be able to spare a few for your good ol friend Michi!!


----------



## solutions (Feb 4, 2007)

I left a message at Norway yesterday, for them to contact me and let me know if and where I can purchase the Fusion vanes. Will post as soon as they get back with me.


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

The vanes are made with 2 kinds of plastic the bases are softer than the vane itself. The are awsome just fletched 8 or 10 arrows from the pack I got at the ATA show, really easy to fletch!!! Love them new fovorite try them you'll see. I don't own a shop or sell them I buy what works period.


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Norway hooked me up....I will be reporting how I like them very soon.

They look great.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I already got four free boxes from them! I cant wait to try them out!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice looking vane.......but what makes these so different ??..and what will they do that a blazer doesn't ??..

BTW lately I have been shooting Quickspin ST Hunter vanes and they do a simply brilliant job at stabilising even the largest 2 blade broadhead at around 300fps..so these new vanes will have to be very spectacular to be an improvement on either the Blazers or the STs. 

I am looking forward to being enlightened.cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

johnno said:


> Nice looking vane.......but what makes these so different ??..and what will they do that a blazer doesn't ??..
> 
> BTW lately I have been shooting Quickspin ST Hunter vanes and they do a simply brilliant job at stabilising even the largest 2 blade broadhead at around 300fps..so these new vanes will have to be very spectacular to be an improvement on either the Blazers or the STs.
> 
> I am looking forward to being enlightened.cheers:darkbeer:


well I like the base that is a different material, it is suppose to stick really really well.

the vane is stiff like a blazer and will not collapse in flight, the piece in the back that is notched has to do with reducing noise.

they look cool. the colors are great.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks !!......


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*maybe i mssed it being said*

but how much do they weigh? and are they 2 inch vanes?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> but how much do they weigh? and are they 2 inch vanes?


7 grains each


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

Any word on how they will work through the Whisker Buiscut.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Michigan Bob said:


> Any word on how they will work through the Whisker Buiscut.


well they are just as rigid as a blazer so i would assume they would hold up pretty good


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

where can we order them?


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*New vanes*

Dag gumit... I just reflecthed 2 Doz ACC with Flex Fletch Flash vanes. I shot the Flash vanes on a few arrows and seen they worked great and glued on shafts REAL good. But these look like another great vane.... Looks like I will have to get a few and try them out. 

This year I will be shooting the Slick Trick Grizz's instead of the Mag's. And want to be sure to get a good vane for this slightly oversize from Mag's to keep good B/H flight.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Seems that they look like they have a base color and a different color vane Is this the way they are going to be when they are available two colors or is it just to show the two different materials? I have been using the AEE Max Hunters and AAE also has an Elite model with the shield shape in 2 inch. And Duravane had their Predator Vane I thought.

But again they are all looking for something new that many are looking to try.

Will they be available in a 100 pak the website says 36 & 500 while other vane makers have them in 100 paks. I am not that good to not make a mistake with one and buying only 36 is not worth the $$ being some of the costs is in the packaging so able to buy in a 100 paks might work better for some like me...

Looks nice though... Really like the shield shape they have when I used feathers I bought them with shield shape. Just like the look of the shield shape it is just odd that not many more vane makers offer it... Seems more and more are... Just makes an arrow look different from others...

LFM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Rodney,

The 7grs seems heavy. Is that a measured weight? Reason I ask is the 2" Predator from Duravane only weighs 3.2grs. I just want to get the correct weight in the OT2 database. ;-)

If you have specs on the Athens bows, could you PM me with those, too?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Rodney,
> 
> The 7grs seems heavy. Is that a measured weight? Reason I ask is the 2" Predator from Duravane only weighs 3.2grs. I just want to get the correct weight in the OT2 database. ;-)
> 
> If you have specs on the Athens bows, could you PM me with those, too?


Let me recheck that weight,,it seems like that is what they guy told me yesterday, maybe he meant all three.

PM on the way


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

Any new news on them yet? Any reviews or more importantly WHEN and WHERE can we get some????:darkbeer:


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> looks like 9/16" max height by a quick measurement. Also, they are available to the public now.


9/16 isn't something that thrills me. Even higher than a blazer and I wasn't a fan of them for that very reason. A lot of people will hve contact issues with those.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

I harvested this deer with the new Fusion Vanes. The vanes performed very well. I also did a lot of testing with them. The Fusion vanes shot the tightest groups when I compared them with other vanes at 50 yards. All my testing was done with a shooting machine


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Let me recheck that weight,,it seems like that is what they guy told me yesterday, maybe he meant all three.
> 
> PM on the way


yes 7 gr..they are much thicker than the predator.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

I've weighed quite a few blazers from different batches etc, and 5.9 grains each is a good average. Being that the Fuzion is a shield cut vane, I'm wondering where the extra weight is coming from? :noidea:


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Rodney,
> 
> The 7grs seems heavy. Is that a measured weight? Reason I ask is the 2" Predator from Duravane only weighs 3.2grs. I just want to get the correct weight in the OT2 database. ;-)
> 
> If you have specs on the Athens bows, could you PM me with those, too?


Um, if your Predators only weigh 3.2 grains, you may want to look into a new grain scale. All of my Predators weigh between 6.8 - 7.0 grains ea. with 2 different grain scales. Their website also states that the Predators weigh 6.8 grains.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hemingway said:


> I've weighed quite a few blazers from different batches etc, and 5.9 grains each is a good average. Being that the Fuzion is a shield cut vane, I'm wondering where the extra weight is coming from? :noidea:


they are thick and rigid.


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> I've weighed quite a few blazers from different batches etc, and 5.9 grains each is a good average. Being that the Fuzion is a shield cut vane, I'm wondering where the extra weight is coming from? :noidea:


Likely the result of two different materials. One of them probably weighs a little more.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

if there is any difference in heigth between these and Blazers it is very minute.

Oh and by the way they fly like darts.

I have them on my Victory X-ringers

will post pics later


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I just weighed both vanes 

Blazers 6 grains

Fusion 8 grains

The difference will be undetectable for the majority of us if weight is a deciding factor to shoot these vanes. I will be giving them a test run in the near future.


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*tryed them out!*

I recived some samples of these veins at the ata show and fletched up some 
vapor pro shafts with them they seem to fly well with my 100 gr phat heads.I
did notice a difference in grouping at longer distances over my arrows with blazers the fuision does not roll over as much since it is a stiffer/thicker matirial!:shade:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

if they are quiet, we have a winner!

I like the flight of "blazer type" vanes but hate the noise


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

jay26 said:


> I recived some samples of these veins at the ata show and fletched up some
> vapor pro shafts with them they seem to fly well with my 100 gr phat heads.I
> did notice a difference in grouping at longer distances over my arrows with blazers the fuision does not roll over as much since it is a stiffer/thicker matirial!:shade:


What kind of difference in groups? Wider groups or different placement? Which one seemed to be the tighter?


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry for being off for a while. The height of the Fusion Vanes is 0.560 and the weight is approximately 7 grains. it should also be noted that the "notch" on the back of the vane is not just for reduction of noise but also significantly helps with wind drag. 

Group size will vary by archer but several of the pros we had test them claimed their groups shrunk "significantly".


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

This is an innovation that will be welcomed by many.


I can't wait to spread the sunshine!


----------



## bowhound (Aug 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## solutions (Feb 4, 2007)

The vanes are now available on Norways online store. I just put my order in.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

solutions said:


> The vanes are now available on Norways online store. I just put my order in.


Yeah, I went to order but $11.49 for 36 vanes is just too much IMO. I can get 100 Blazers for that


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Hemingway said:


> Yeah, I went to order but $11.49 for 36 vanes is just too much IMO. I can get 100 Blazers for that


I agree ....Way too pricey for 36 vanes :mg:

I was going to buy 2 paks of 36 but $23 for 2 paks plus $8 & some change for shipping & handling $31 plus is crazy for 72 vanes !!!


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Hit-em said:


> I agree ....Way too pricey for 36 vanes :mg:
> 
> I was going to buy 2 paks of 36 but $23 for 2 paks plus $8 & some change for shipping & handling $31 plus is crazy for 72 vanes !!!


Here, this is a little better

LINK

I've ordered from bullseyefeathers before and no problems :thumb:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

osiris said:


> Anyone visiting the ATA show, be sure to stop by *Booth 1709. * Bring your old broadhead vanes in with you and Duravanes will replace them with revolutionary *Fusion Vanes! * This deal is for the ATA show only so don't hold off!


That deal should be for all , some folks can't make the ATA


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Hemingway said:


> Here, this is a little better
> 
> LINK
> 
> I've ordered from bullseyefeathers before and no problems :thumb:


Thanks for the heads up :darkbeer:
I just ordered a couple paks, looking forward to comparing these to the Blazers..


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Hemingway said:


> Here, this is a little better
> 
> LINK
> 
> I've ordered from bullseyefeathers before and no problems :thumb:


:darkbeer: Great customer service from him. I'll be trying the new Fusion vanes out when my order comes in.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Link*

Thanks for the link. Going to have to place an order and give them a try.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

For those of you who are looking for the new vanes I now have them in stock. I love them, Norway made the vanes with a rough texture for them to spin faster creating a flatter shot. No wasted energy trying to straighten out after the shot. They are stiffer than any other vane out there so they will have no problem shooting thru a whisker bisquit are any other rest and stabilizing a broadhead. PM if you want some. They only shipping 36 paks at this time but will sell in mixed 100 paks


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*sorry it took so long!!*



Tlariat said:


> What kind of difference in groups? Wider groups or different placement? Which one seemed to be the tighter?[/Q/a
> my groups tightend up quite a bit the only thing I have found that I dont like is that these veins have a memmory.If you shoot through something they roll over and want to stay.I put the blowdryer to them and havent had problems since. S:thumbs_upo far I am very pleased with the performance and quality of these veins I would recomend trying them for yourself!!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

So far the samples I got at the ATA show look great and glue on easily. I'm ordering a bunch more to replace all my other vanes with Fusion.

thenson


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Duravane*

Don't discredit the Duravane Predators! These stick great and steer just as well as blazers.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*thanks for ebay info*

just ordered 4 packs, for 3290 including shipping, now thats a deal.


----------



## bound4colorado (Jan 20, 2009)

*ebay*

try ebay for fusion vanes. bulls eye feathers is an on line store that sells them cheap


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Yep E-Bay...$5/36. I ordered 2 sets of 36.


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Fusion*

Just got a dozen Easton Eclipse X7's 2512 fletched with these for $7.50 for indoor, can't wait to see them fly!!!


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

Are these vanes quieter than the blazers.


----------



## rgard2 (Nov 15, 2008)

are they straight fletch, or can they be offset?


----------

